# Another Cyp parviflorum



## smartie2000 (Jun 18, 2007)

I just bought this cypripedium parviflorum. I couldn't help it, it was a excellent price and so beautiful. There were many for sale. This one has slightly smaller blooms and a more narrow pouch than my last one.

Also its is so difficult to photograph without too much glare on the pouch(more difficult than my last parviflorum), I must have had taken 300 photos at different locations. The best photos was indoors when I had to go inside because of the rain and not facing the window, blinds closed. That would have been unideal for photgraphy for any other orchid.

Has a strong sweet fragrance too! another var. pubescens?


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes Fren all the parviflorums for sale yesterday were pubescens. I got one too; I'll post a photo later. That's a nice one there!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2007)

Lovely photos, Fren.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice colour on this one. Good photography to.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 18, 2007)

Very beautiful! One of my favs!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Mine was a smaller one too compared to the others offered for sale like Joe's. And I was told it was growing in shade, and under my conditions it might not retain the brown petals. Very interesting info the seller gave me, I will see what will happen next year.

I looked at the photos without the black background and they turned out well without glare. I think the black made the camera adjust itself to make the pouch have a glare. Anyway these photos in low lighting have fairly accurate colour


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2007)

If anything, the black background would cause the meter in your camera to overexpose, but your photos are not overexposed -- they look right on. The "glare" is either from a light source or is light reflected from some shiny or light object.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree the background caused the camera to overexpose. The glare was in any light souce with the black background, the pouch is like a light reflector. I had to photgraph in near darkness, just hints of light to get the right effect. 

I think these blooms really want to get the attention of insects, which is why it is so shiny on the front and top of the pouch? Plus it has a stronger fragrance than my other parviflorum.


----------

